# Best "Double dump" two row hay hauler?



## Lewis Ranch

With so much hay to move I'm looking for a new hay trailer. Currently use a 44' 11 bale red rhino hay trailer, it carries one row and they all dump to one side. Im looking for a larger one that will carry 2 rows wide, the only ones I see around here are pride of the prairie and they are $11,500 for the big one. What other brands should a be looking at and or does any one know where a used one might be? Willing to travel for a good deal. Thanks ahead again.


----------



## Lostin55

Auctiontime.com
Auctions ending tomorrow and they have a bunch of trailers going through.
I don't remember to much about them but there were a couple of pages of listings.


----------



## bluefarmer

Gobobpipe makes a double as well now. I looked at them yesterday on website.


----------



## TJB

Check out the Pyramid Hay Trailer. It's a little different from the standard double dump.


----------



## Northcountryboy

This multi-trailer always caught my eye


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Things to look at,

Craddle depth (able to hold bales) prymid id be worrried on. 
Neck design. Any trailer that has a straight neck then drops to the truck will not hold up. (Pride of praire has this pos design). 
Location of jack for tripping craddles. 
Single or dual jacks
Tire options

So with that all said i love my doubble craddle trailer have owned it for 10 yrs but have made some major mods to keep them from self destructing. I have a 14 bale pride of prarie. Neck is a huge problem. Have talked to cliff him self and needless to say me and his enginer will always dissagree. Need a trailer with neck like cornpro, gattor, load max ect. I love the craddle depth of the pride of praire because you cant roll bales out of craddle while driving. I do have trouble with load sliding back but i think all trailers i would fight this. Simple saftey bar in back solves issue. I would make sure that you set one up with dual Jack's so when you unhook it loaded it will not tip over can tell you from experience single Jack will not work. Also one thing I've noticed is the 16 inch tires will not hold up under severe use. So if you're going to go with a 20 Bale carrier I would consider the 17.5.

If i was buying another id prob buy a momoth trailer. Ive prob ran 20k bales trough mine and have not had any craddle or main frame issues just the neck is been a pain.


----------



## somedevildawg

What kind is that? Momoth......


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Mammoth trailers.


----------



## bluefarmer

http://gobobpipe.com/better-built-double-wide-hay-trailer.htm

Neighbor got one and it is built, stout!!


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Nice trailer! but still has the neck problem.


----------



## slowzuki

Nothing wrong with that style of neck if you use the right size steel, braces and welds. Making it all curvy or bent may look pretty but doesn't make it stronger.



gearhartfarms82 said:


> Nice trailer! but still has the neck problem.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

After destroying the couplers i will disagree, cant brase it totaly extended. Inner pipe will fail every time. I have problems bending couplers total collapsed as it is now. Also straight neck has to much deflection in it. Pride of paire is a prime example. On paper it is plenty strong enough. In reality the deflection of the neck is to much and causes major problems in a hard stop. Its a very violent ride to say the least. Every straight neck trailer we have ever had has been converted because of this. Non have stand the test of time.


----------



## Colby

They're all going to be around that price. I like those mammoth ones. I'd make sure to get dual tandems. I don't like the triple single axles. Seems like they'd get ripped off out in the hay field turning around.


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya, with big turns the triple axle may work but with a load and tight turns the triple would/could be a liability.....


----------



## somedevildawg

gearhartfarms82 said:


> After destroying the couplers i will disagree, cant brase it totaly extended. Inner pipe will fail every time. I have problems bending couplers total collapsed as it is now. Also straight neck has to much deflection in it. Pride of paire is a prime example. On paper it is plenty strong enough. In reality the deflection of the neck is to much and causes major problems in a hard stop. Its a very violent ride to say the least. Every straight neck trailer we have ever had has been converted because of this. Non have stand the test of time.


I can certainly see where the neck that bevels at the front 1/3 could be stronger by design.......never really liked the straight neck although I've never had a failure.


----------



## slowzuki

I'm gonna guess gobob would put a heavier sleeve if they had bending issues for the forward and back loading. The coupler leg itself below the sleeve makes zero difference regarding the shape of the neck. The loads are the same regardless, if it's too thin for being extended it will fold up.

Re the straight or bent, if you get too much deflection, the steel is not a deep enough or heavy enough section. It's harder to eyeball in a funky shape with only short sections though.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Some folks right down the road from me are building one that looks pretty good that I'm gonna go take a look at. (I'm in the heart of trailer making country with 15 or 20 trailer plants in one spot) The mammoth is a good looking trailer as well. If I decide to buy new it will have 17.5 dual tandems because I'm not a real big fan of 16" tires. I was hoping to find a used one and save a few thousand but I have only been able to find 30' used.

http://www.easttexastrailers.org/#!double-drop-hay-trailer/b6kj1

Thanks for the replies so far, if anyone knows where a used 40' model is any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

That East Texas trailer is built just about perfect for heavy use. I run 17.5 singles on mine.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Slowzuki
Problem with deflection is not sitting still its going down road. In our case the engineering dept is corect in tube os heavy enough to support the load BUT in the real world it flexed to much. Problem was solved with 21# a foot i beam same as most 20k newer trailers. As for the couplers you dont bend them loading them. You bend them pulling the trailer. We double sleeve the bottom peices to fix two problems. One of bending the couple and second of saftey pins and bolts not holding couples in place.


----------



## slowzuki

Gearhart, if they aren't designing for the shock loads from bumps and fore aft loading I'm guessing you're in for a lot of welding over the life of the trailer.

Engineers can get in trouble sometimes with designing trailers, normal road loading isn't enough for dragging a trailer around a field and through ditches.

No engineer should be designing just for the static loads or they are outside their field of practice and could lose their license or worse get someone killed.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Thats why i choped the neck off and did a full replacement. Hhe trailer i got is a pride of praire. Plenty stong on rest of trailer just the neck was a major issue. Part of problem is im not the normal because of usage.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

By the way I HATE trying to upload photos.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

So it shows photo correct then it rotates during posting.

Long and short this is what i have done to our trailer to fix problem. Shes had around 20k bales through it and 100k miles. Been a great trailer over all.


----------



## slowzuki

Two things- your triangle braces help a lot because they reduce the distance the neck has to span and they make a stiffer end connection. They also stiffen the neck down to the bed. The second thing is the kick down at the coupler reduces the diameter / thickness needed on the coupler sleeve to obtain a given stiffness.

Given the size of the trailer you probably were pushing the high end of the coupler sleeve rating. Another option could have been bracing the coupler sleeve with triangle braces on both ends with the old hitch style.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

The old hitch have the triangle braces on the Cupler tube its self. The problem was the neck itself 8 feet of tubing had too much deflection it would sit there and bounce in the emergency stop situation. Even with heavyier style coupler we have trouble bending. The newer trucks now days can put so much force to the ground in traction everything that's on the market is just not quite heavy enough. I run into the same problem with gooseneck hitches. That's why all of mine are custom-made. I for see in the next 5 to 10 years there be changes made in gooseneck trailers in the couplers for trucks to accommodate some of the problems. Right now the only people that seem to have these problems are the ones run heavy and/or run high miles. But it's all good these round bale trailers are the only way to move rolls!


----------



## slowzuki

I know what you mean about flex in the neck and tube, I hauled a 15,000 lb tractor close to 1000 miles on rough roads a couple of weeks back. The front to back shaking after every bump gets to be very annoying. I had recently extended the post about 6" after tearing up a bed corner and it makes a noticeable decrease in the front to rear stiffness.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Lol i bet. Reason i run flat beds. Lol.


----------



## rajela




----------



## rajela

If this is the design that gearhartfarm is referring to then i can see where that would be a problem. That little pissy azz square tubing and the small angle gussets are not going to cut it in the rough hay fields around here. I would have that torn up before the water ever got hot....whom ever designed that needs to lose there license.

The link show the tubing spec. It appears to be pretty stout but you start jerking straight forward on that tubing and she aint gonna hold up.

http://www.countrytrailer.com/displayproduct.asp?Number=1360


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Bingo thats what was on the trailer. Lol. Its 6x4x3/8" box is the size of the tubing


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Thks for flipping the pict.


----------



## Coondle

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Thks for flipping the pict.


Original looked good to me, now it is upside down :lol:


----------



## slowzuki

No wonder. A way to compare stiffness of steel sections is the area moment of inertia, if this number is twice, the steel section will be twice as stiff.

6x4x3/8 HSS - Ixx = 28.3

8" channel 13.75 lb/ft = 36.1

9" channel = 47.9/51/61 depending of section weight

10" channel = 67 / 78 / 91

So an 8" channel neck is quite a bit stiffer, even the thinner 10" channel sizes are more than twice as stiff, with the normal weight 10" channel being 3 x as stiff.

HSS is usually picked when torsional stiffness (twisting) stiffness is needed, its not very efficient per pound for bending because the thick walls in the sides aren't really carrying much load vs a channel has shaved out that lightly loaded material in exchange for thicker flanges.



rajela said:


> If this is the design that gearhartfarm is referring to then i can see where that would be a problem. That little pissy azz square tubing and the small angle gussets are not going to cut it in the rough hay fields around here. I would have that torn up before the water ever got hot....whom ever designed that needs to lose there license.
> 
> The link show the tubing spec. It appears to be pretty stout but you start jerking straight forward on that tubing and she aint gonna hold up.


----------



## slowzuki

I just checked my 16k trailer and the gooseneck is made from 10" I beam with 4" wide flange, the Ixx on it is about 100 and I could feel the flex when I had a 15k tractor on it. I imagine yours was originally quite springy.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Well Springy is one way of putting it the feeling of having your truck picked up off the ground in a violent bounce when you mash the brakes is not a very good feeling. Almost all of our trailers run 10 inch I-beam 21 pound of foot rated needless to say they don't flex even with 20,000 pounds on the trailer


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Finally went and looked at the east Texas trailer made down the road from me this morning. It looks very well built and they come with the added fenders. I priced it with the 17.5 tire upgrade and out the door price is 11,800 which after looking at the others online I think is a very fair price. The only one in stock is gloss black but I'm kinda wanting lime green and they are saying 3-4 week lead time. im gonna have to decide what color I want this weekend or if I can even wait another month.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Thats sweet deal! Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> Finally went and looked at the east Texas trailer made down the road from me this morning. It looks very well built and they come with the added fenders. I priced it with the 17.5 tire upgrade and out the door price is 11,800 which after looking at the others online I think is a very fair price. The only one in stock is gloss black but I'm kinda wanting lime green and they are saying 3-4 week lead time. im gonna have to decide what color I want this weekend or if I can even wait another month.


Someone around here has a double row Gobob running Alex. Seen a grey/silver F-350 pulling it looked pretty slick. Made me want one. Let me know how the East Texas trailers one turns out.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I believe it belongs to the big ranch over here by Ravenna. I went and placed the order for the trailer today, changing a few things up over factory specs. It should be ready to pick up Tuesday and I will post pictures then.


----------



## somedevildawg

I waitin to pull the trigger, let us know how it works......Claas Green right?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

somedevildawg said:


> I waitin to pull the trigger, let us know how it works......Claas Green right?


No they were 4 weeks out and I couldn't wait, it'll be gloss black.


----------



## rajela

Lewis Ranch said:


> Finally went and looked at the east Texas trailer made down the road from me this morning. It looks very well built and they come with the added fenders. I priced it with the 17.5 tire upgrade and out the door price is 11,800 which after looking at the others online I think is a very fair price. The only one in stock is gloss black but I'm kinda wanting lime green and they are saying 3-4 week lead time. im gonna have to decide what color I want this weekend or if I can even wait another month.


How come the upgrade on the tires????


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Because 16" tires are a joke


----------



## Lewis Ranch

rajela said:


> How come the upgrade on the tires????


Just like gearhart said, 16" tires don't stand up to much use when loaded. I made the switch to 17.5 rubber couple years ago and you won't find me with 16" tires if I can help it.


----------



## rajela

Hmmm I have never had a problem with 16" tires...just depended on whom made them.


----------



## mlappin

Northcountryboy said:


> This multi-trailer always caught my eye


Slick


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Struggle to get 20k miles from them before they pop or are wore out. When you are pulling trailers loaded every day you start to see how they don't hold up. Most folks use trailers just a handful of times a year and it's not worth the additional upfront cost to switch.


----------



## rajela

So how many miles you getting out of the 17.5" tires???


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Over the road around 100k in and out of fields I'll be happy with 75k


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Rajela,
It doesnt matter who make or how good a 16" tire is we will smoke them in less than 5k/3 months. We blow them or slide the belts in the 16" tires like butter. The 17.5 are bullet proof. Like lewis ranch says. Were at 75k on vocational trailers over 100k on over the road trailers


----------



## rajela

Those 17.5 tires are commercial grade tires and have a commercial grade price. The tire manufacture is a big factor in any tire that is purchased. Not trying to get in a pissing match but comparing a standard 16" trailer tire to 17.5 commercial grade trailer tire is a little miss leading. Have a good day and God bless.


----------



## somedevildawg

rajela said:


> Those 17.5 tires are commercial grade tires and have a commercial grade price. The tire manufacture is a big factor in any tire that is purchased. Not trying to get in a pissing match but comparing a standard 16" trailer tire to 17.5 commercial grade trailer tire is a little miss leading. Have a good day and god bless.


They ain't all made the same, that's for sure......I've bought some junk ones and I have some Firestones that are great, big difference in price tho.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch

rajela said:


> Those 17.5 tires are commercial grade tires and have a commercial grade price. The tire manufacture is a big factor in any tire that is purchased. Not trying to get in a pissing match but comparing a standard 16" trailer tire to 17.5 commercial grade trailer tire is a little miss leading. Have a good day and god bless.


Steel belting vs nylon. 17.5 tire weighs nearly twice as much and cost wise they are maybe $100 a tire different.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Were buying our 17.5 for 165$ a tire. Rated at 6000lbs a tire. No pissing match intended. Just stating why we changed and reason.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Picked up the trailer Tuesday afternoon and went to the field with it, loaded a few bales and noticed it was destroying the net wrap on every bale getting pushed up so I only loaded 10 rolls and headed to the house. Go to unload them and have a very hard time getting the trailer to unlatch so it will dump. ( it has a very small jack on the front to unlatch the catches and when I asked them about it they assured me it would work, the other ones I have seen have a full size jack like on a gooseneck trailer) anyway get the bales unloaded and then realize in the process it bent one of the 6 latches on the trailer. Wednesday morning I was at the dealership 8 am to either get my money or get it fixed. Dealer says they will address all issues and have it ready Thursday so I showed up this evening and picked it up and all looked well so I headed back to the field ( keep in mind I have about 420 rolls pre stacked in the fields waiting to be moved) after getting out I notice one of the axles is already leaking oil out wich is not a big deal but still a problem, anyway load it up and head for the house and time to unload the jack won't turn hardly at all the latches are under to much pressure. We ended up shelling the gears in the jack and the latch never moved. Needles to say that jack is now in pieces and the latches are finally released. I will be at dealer again tomorrow morning 8am to get this thing fixed I hope. 12 grand on a hay trailer that doesn't work sure puts you in a sower mood. Hopefully I can update this with good news in a few days

That was so long winded I don't know how Luke strawwalker does it all the time lol


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Here's pictures I couldn't get to load in the last one


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks for the update....hope it works out


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Ur running 5x6 bales??


----------



## Lewis Ranch

4x5.5


----------



## gearhartfarms82

On mine we have a full size jack same as landing gear on trailer.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Might need to add another wrap or two. The 5.5 just puts more friction the the cradles. Once the trailer gets shined up it will be better


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Also the first two bales u put on make sure they are square helps keep them from catching


----------



## Lewis Ranch

It was hanging on the cradles themselves. They added the rails on either side of the middle and it's has about solved the problem.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

That's not impressive at all. sounds like they don't have their design down to a science yet. Guess I'll be looking at a gobob instead.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Lewis Ranch said:


> Picked up the trailer Tuesday afternoon and went to the field with it, loaded a few bales and noticed it was destroying the net wrap on every bale getting pushed up so I only loaded 10 rolls and headed to the house. Go to unload them and have a very hard time getting the trailer to unlatch so it will dump. ( it has a very small jack on the front to unlatch the catches and when I asked them about it they assured me it would work, the other ones I have seen have a full size jack like on a gooseneck trailer) anyway get the bales unloaded and then realize in the process it bent one of the 6 latches on the trailer. Wednesday morning I was at the dealership 8 am to either get my money or get it fixed. Dealer says they will address all issues and have it ready Thursday so I showed up this evening and picked it up and all looked well so I headed back to the field ( keep in mind I have about 420 rolls pre stacked in the fields waiting to be moved) after getting out I notice one of the axles is already leaking oil out wich is not a big deal but still a problem, anyway load it up and head for the house and time to unload the jack won't turn hardly at all the latches are under to much pressure. We ended up shelling the gears in the jack and the latch never moved. Needles to say that jack is now in pieces and the latches are finally released. I will be at dealer again tomorrow morning 8am to get this thing fixed I hope. 12 grand on a hay trailer that doesn't work sure puts you in a sower mood. Hopefully I can update this with good news in a few days
> 
> That was so long winded I don't know how Luke strawwalker does it all the time lol


Man, that sucks... why was it shredding net?? Rough welds and fish hooks sticking out of the joints or something??

I dunno-- I'd be looking for my money back on the thing I'm afraid... if it doesn't work right NEW, what's it gonna be like in a few years??

Later and best of luck to ya! OL J R


----------



## Lewis Ranch

First thing I wanna say is the folks at AAA Trailer Sales are 100 percent standup guys.

They have done everything I asked and then some to help get the problem resolved. Trailer was dropped back off at 8am this morning and told them I needed it back this afternoon, they normally close at 4pm Friday and they stayed till 6:30 getting this thing ready to go. Turns out the factory somehow messed up when building the cradles and one is off 3" to the outside causing excessive pressure on the latch system. They put a bigger jack on it and told me if I bring it back they can fix it when I have time to let it go for a couple days,I told him I won't have any time to turn a hay trailer loose as we now are over 500 rolls behind. They had two options he could give me my money back or they could put me near front of the line at the factory and make a brand new one to the specs I wanted, he thinks he can get them to make one faster than normal but won't know for sure till Monday since they were closed late this evening. (I would prefer the second even after all this trouble as i think their trailer is built heavier than others on the market) I did take the trailer home and managed to get one load hauled and dumped before dark and it didn't give no problems, I would of bet the farm it wouldn't have been worth pulling home at this point but maybe it'll get me through for now.

Once again I wanna say the folks at Tripple A trailers are fantastic to work with. This was a manufactures defect and the dealer has gone above and beyond to make it right. I would and will do business with them again in the future.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Were about 1000 rolls behind on pick up so far. Feel your pain.


----------



## Coondle

Lewis Ranch said:


> Once again I wanna say the folks at Tripple A trailers are fantastic to work with. This was a manufactures defect and the dealer has gone above and beyond to make it right. I would and will do business with them again in the future.


Perfection is elusive (except of course when it comes to me.....)

However it is refreshing when a manufacturer is prepared to put defects to rights and if you get a trailer built to your specs that isn absolute bonus.

Like your Volvo, it looks a fine hay hauler. I sold a Volvo FH 13 two years ago. F for forward control (cab over engine), H for heavy spec and 13 for 13 litre 520 hp motor. I used it to haul water but before I bought it it was dragging cement to the iron ore mines in the north-west of our state. It was licensed for GCW of 105 tonnes (about 230,000lbs). I only ran it grossing 27.5 tonnes (59,400 lbs) so I did not have to change gears very often. Had a built in sleeper and air con plus a Kubota diesel driving an air con when parked up sleeping. Magnificent truck very powerful, very comfortable and with ABS disc brakes on all 8 wheels, it would stop on the proverbial dime. Had someone in a car towing a trailer loaded with hay pull out in front of me, with ABS it did not lock up but tore the surface off the bitumen.

Pleased you have what seems unqualified support from Triple A trailers and you are prepared to side with them against criticism.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Were about 1000 rolls behind on pick up so far. Feel your pain.


Just curious, how far off center of the cradles are the pivot points mounted on your pride of the prairie?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

McDonald Family Farms said:


> That's not impressive at all. sounds like they don't have their design down to a science yet. Guess I'll be looking at a gobob instead.


The GoBob is Just a rebranded "better built" and they looked like good trailers but came in at over 14k how I wanted it.



luke strawwalker said:


> Man, that sucks... why was it shredding net?? Rough welds and fish hooks sticking out of the joints or something??
> 
> I dunno-- I'd be looking for my money back on the thing I'm afraid... if it doesn't work right NEW, what's it gonna be like in a few years??
> 
> Later and best of luck to ya! OL J R


Hay was hanging on the cradles as they were pushed up.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> First thing I wanna say is the folks at AAA Trailer Sales are 100 percent standup guys.
> 
> They have done everything I asked and then some to help get the problem resolved. Trailer was dropped back off at 8am this morning and told them I needed it back this afternoon, they normally close at 4pm Friday and they stayed till 6:30 getting this thing ready to go. Turns out the factory somehow messed up when building the cradles and one is off 3" to the outside causing excessive pressure on the latch system. They put a bigger jack on it and told me if I bring it back they can fix it when I have time to let it go for a couple days,I told him I won't have any time to turn a hay trailer loose as we now are over 500 rolls behind. They had two options he could give me my money back or they could put me near front of the line at the factory and make a brand new one to the specs I wanted, he thinks he can get them to make one faster than normal but won't know for sure till Monday since they were closed late this evening. (I would prefer the second even after all this trouble as i think their trailer is built heavier than others on the market) I did take the trailer home and managed to get one load hauled and dumped before dark and it didn't give no problems, I would of bet the farm it wouldn't have been worth pulling home at this point but maybe it'll get me through for now.
> 
> Once again I wanna say the folks at Tripple A trailers are fantastic to work with. This was a manufactures defect and the dealer has gone above and beyond to make it right. I would and will do business with them again in the future.


You need help hauling tomorrow? I can bring that Gobob up there.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Almost dead on center. With the 5.5 rolls should t have any problems getting her to dump. On 5' bales it can be a little funny. We added a ramp to the rods to make it dump if it wants to be a little funny. Ur trailer has some upgrades already done that we added to ours. I also think our cradles look a hair wider


----------



## Lewis Ranch

McDonald Family Farms said:


> You need help hauling tomorrow? I can bring that Gobob up there.


I appreciate the offer but we are using the tried and proven ol gooseneck right now. I'll be trying out the hay wagon a little later. Thanks much


----------



## Lewis Ranch

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Almost dead on center. With the 5.5 rolls should t have any problems getting her to dump. On 5' bales it can be a little funny. We added a ramp to the rods to make it dump if it wants to be a little funny. Ur trailer has some upgrades already done that we added to ours. I also think our cradles look a hair wider


These are 3" off center to the outside of the trailer. I'm not sure I follow you on ramp rods?


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Pm ur number and i can tx u picts. I HATE how u have to post picts on the site.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

The 3" should be no big problem


----------



## luke strawwalker

Lewis Ranch said:


> The GoBob is Just a rebranded "better built" and they looked like good trailers but came in at over 14k how I wanted it.
> 
> Hay was hanging on the cradles as they were pushed up.


Yeah, I saw that when I got to the post with the pics in it... They added runners that helped quite a bit, right?

Good to see they're standing behind it. The goof-up of the pivot placement explains a few things for sure. Good to see that they're willing to make it right.

They fix the leaky hub??

Later! OL J R


----------



## bluefarmer

Just thought someone might be interested!


----------



## Colby

There's a new trailer company called Galyean that is making cattle trailers and these double row bale dump trailers. They are really nice. I really like their cattle trailers. 
Also Gooseneck makes a double row bale dump trailer the only down fall it it is that it has triple single axles. Ranch King, and Neckover are also good options for anyone still looking


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Just an update to this thread. New trailer works just like it should. After talking to them when I picked this one up it sounds like the guy running the plant that was in charge of building these quit and I got the first one they made without his direction and they were off on a few things. They made it right and that says a lot about the company. I can now say I'd recommend buying one from these folks without a doubt.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's good news, thanks for the update.....was thinking about it just the other day


----------



## Vol

Nice looking outfit Lewis!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch

somedevildawg said:


> That's good news, thanks for the update.....was thinking about it just the other day


Go ahead and order one. I can haul hay faster than I can bale it now.



Vol said:


> Nice looking outfit Lewis!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks, it's took a while to get here!


----------

